
rails + kitten wars + reddit clone + politics = redbluesmackdown.com, my would-be startup - nonrecursive
http://www.redbluesmackdown.com
======
omouse
I like it! Just remove the extra buttons and let people just click the
picture.

Maybe even have a different page where people just vote between two candidates
and just link to the main page that has more info.

------
nonrecursive
Thanks for your suggestions everyone. I've taken out the buttons and added
short instructions ("Click a picture to vote!").

Is the Social News link noticeable? I'm wondering if the social news page
should be the home page, because that's probably more useful and would get
more traffic.

------
brianmckenzie
What if I want to vote for someone who isn't displayed on the front page? Do I
just have to wait for a new smackdown to come up?

~~~
nonrecursive
Yeah, right now you do. Mainly to prevent people from voting the same way over
and over. Then again, who cares if that happens?

------
r7000
Are the match ups randomized? Simply reloading the page should give you a
fresh pairing to vote on.

------
tx
Clicking on the logo/banner (on top) should bring users back to the home page.

Otherwise - neat!

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks! That is fixed now.

------
nonrecursive
I haven't shown this to many people, so I'd really appreciate any comments or
suggestions!

------
migpwr
All good and great but find a better pic of Giuliani. I quit after i saw
that...

~~~
nonrecursive
What's not to like about a picture of Giuliani, in drag, mincing for the
camera? :)

I've replaced that with a very manly image:
<http://www.redbluesmackdown.com/parties/2/candidates/11>

------
joshwa
don't make me find and click a button.. just let me click the picture to vote.

~~~
nonrecursive
Thanks- I've added the ability to click on the picture to vote. Is it useful
at all to have the buttons there as well?

~~~
joshwa
No, it makes me think that I _need_ to click the button to make my vote count.
I'd replace it with some explanatory text that says to "click the picture of
the candidate you think kicks more ass". Folks will naturally figure out what
to do.

~~~
brianmckenzie
Explanatory text is probably bad for something this simple.

I'd set it up like this: If you click the button you vote, if you click the
picture you go to the candidate description. But - if you go to the candidate
description page you should still be able to vote for that candidate against
any other candidate.

~~~
nonrecursive
it's crazy that for something this simple there are so many different ideas on
how it should be done. I like having buttons there because most people think
buttons allow you to do something, but the convention (using that term
loosely) is to just show images, and let people click on one of those. But I
actually have had people not know what to do if there were just images and no
explanatory text.

~~~
paulgb
"it's crazy that for something this simple there are so many different ideas
on how it should be done."

Reminds me of the bike shed story (<http://bikeshed.com/)> ;)

------
steve
thanks. Someone really needs to take politics off of reddit's hands...

~~~
nonrecursive
heh, no problem :)

------
blader
mindless, neat, cool. thumbs up!

------
plusbryan
or better yet, create a politics channel on likebetter.com? :-)

